# Administration Costs



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

It appears I have a lot to learn about the Motorhome practices. Just purchased a lovely Autocruise Pioneer Renoir 3500 miles May 2006 private sale.First trip out half the waste pipe vanishes on journey, on coming to repair noted bolts holding heating flange clips had sheared and were just held by the clips.No weight bearing area and so to me Power tool used on production over tightened .
I emailed Autocruise asking if this covered under warranty and to inform them 
I was the new owner. The reply was as below,

I The warranty on this vehicle is one year on the habitation part with the extra two years covering water ingress and delamination and I’m afraid this problem is not covered with the warranty.


We are able to supply you with the waste pipe and parts if required, please contact my colleagues and they will be able to give you prices etc.

Please note, our records still indicate this vehicle is owned by a Mr **** if you would like this to be amended then there is a charge of £25.00 to cover administration costs, again please contact my colleagues with your card details or send a cheque by post.

With regards to the warranty can anybody tell me why to maintain it for 3 years I will have to have the Habitation service carried out which will include checking Gas, electric etc and fixtures and fittings and yet they are not covered. 
Then you come to £25 to type my name and address on the records. :roll:


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Having looked at the membership for Autocruise we are a most relaxed group apart from a very few, no posts no comments. Perhaps I need to relax and accept I have the perfect Van. :wink:


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Do you get the feeling there are no Autocruise members out there. :?: Anyway sent email asking what I got for the £25 no reply as yet.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

grumpyman said:


> Do you get the feeling there are no Autocruise members out there. :?: Anyway sent email asking what I got for the £25 no reply as yet.


This section does seem to be rarely visited! we really like the autocruise starburst as it appears to give a lot more living space than our present vehicle, the lounge/kitchen and bathroom are more spacious but we are unsure whether or not to make the change to a 20ft vehicle from our 18.5 ft which we can park quite easily in smaller car parks, narrow country lanes etc. we love our van but just wish there was a little more space, don't know what to do! decisions, decisions :?


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Let me say having owned a Tribute 18.5 now have the Pioneer 21.5 change it evening time resembles something far better.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

grumpyman said:


> Let me say having owned a Tribute 18.5 now have the Pioneer 21.5 change it evening time resembles something far better.


thanks for that comment, grumpyman.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

just got a reply from Autocruise, actually the Handbook states £100 for changing details of owner but we thought that excessive. For your £25 you get the extended warranty.


----------



## robwat (May 12, 2007)

*Starburst*

Hello All,

Having just purchased a Starburst I have to say we are delighted with it. For the two of us it has the right combination of luxury and space and will go just about anywhere you can take a large car. We took it up Ben Layers to the top car park without any problem and last Sunday parked in Melrose main street and we were within the parking line. I thought initially the 100hp engine would not be enough but it is more than adequate. It also has a good size shower and toilet. We took about a year to narrow down to the Starburst but so far so good


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Glad to hear you like it.


----------

